# Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien



## Rob der Ranger (15. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
kleines Video vom Angel- und Jagdtrip mit meinem Aboriginal Kumpel. Das Gebiet liegt ca. 130 km noerdlich von Cooktown.
Die Bootsrampe am Fluss ist nur mit einem Gelaendewagen
zu erreichen. Auch der Bootsanhaenger ist speziell fuer den Einsatz im Busch konstruiert. Es war ein drei Tage Trip und wir konnten die "Eskies" (Kuehlboxen) gut fuellen.

Hier der Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE1o7CGP8kg

Viel Spass beim Anschauen und lasst mich es wissen, wenn es euch gefaellt.

Gruss, Rob


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien*

Zunächst mal, herzlich willkommen im AB!
Das wäre ein Trip ganz nach meinem Geschmack, Angeln und Jagen um die Beute ihrem standesgemäßen Zweck zuzuführen, nämlich dem Verzehr!
Ob so mache Szenen in deinem Film unseren Anglerweichlingen hierzulande gefallen, mag ich jetzt mal bezweifeln.
Hierzulande ist Fisch-Posen, mit anschließendem heldenhaften releasen angesagt.
Da wird sich geflissentlich entschuldigt, wenn ein Fisch entnommen werden muss, so geht es auch hier im Fangthread zu!
Und bei dem Ausweiden, Abziehen des Kängurus (wallaby?), werden die wohl zusammenbrechen!(mit wenigen Ausnahmen)
Da könnt ihr Australier froh sein, weit genug weg, von solchen pervertierten Tierschützer-Schwuchteln entfernt zu sein!
Weiter so und ich hoffe, wir bekommen mehr von dem Stuff zu sehen.

Jürgen


----------



## Scabbers (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien*

Danke für das Video, sehr interessant und Willkommen im Anglerboard!

Ein wahrhaftiger, eben so ein richtig echter Mann hat sich ja auch schon dazu geäußert #d


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien*



> eben so ein richtig echter Mann hat


Bist du kein Mann, egal ob jetzt wahrhaftig und echt?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien*

Auch in diesem Thread:
Keine persönliche Anmache
(wird nirgends bei uns im Forum geduldet)

Keine C+R-Diskussion
(dazu gibts nen eigenen Thread)

Sonst direkt Punkte ab hier.

Danke.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien*

geniales video!
das könnt´ ich mir auch vorstellen, jetzt nich´ gerade australien, eher kanada.
´ne hütte die nur mit dem wasserflugzeug zu erreichen ist, mit wichtigen menschen, ein paar angeln, knarren, hunde und der rest der welt könnte uns mal gerne haben!


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien*

Das ist ganz einfach Bushcraft. And by the way... die Petties in den Burgern wachsen auch nicht auf den Bäumen.


----------



## Scabbers (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach Bushcraft. And by the way... die Petties in den Burgern wachsen auch nicht auf den Bäumen.



Meine P*a*tties gehen zuerst den Weg des Fleischwolfs, aber wir wollen mal nicht petty sein |rolleyes

On Topic: Würde mich auch interessieren, ob das ein Wallaby ist.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien*

Oh du großer Gott. Ein Tipfehler! #h

Und wächst das Fleisch für deine Pflanzerl auf den Bäumen!? So ein frisch geschossenes Hupfuru hatte es allemal besser, als ein europäisches Mastschwein; auch wenn es vom Biobauernhof kommt.


----------



## Ansgar (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien*

Moinsen Jungs #h

Ich weiss das meint hier keiner boese oder so aber nun lass uns doch alle mal sinnig bleiben und dem guten Rob bei seinem allerersten beitrag hier im AB nicht 2 bis 3 offtopic Diskussionen reinhaemmern... |supergri|supergri|supergri

Lass ma wieder zu seinem Video zurueckkommen... Und angeln in Cape York in Australien - da geht das hier naemlich drum in dem Beitrag  Und da kann man geil angeln!

Rob willkommen hier im AB. Ich bin selbst in Sydney. Congratulations zu Deinem SUPERANGELPLATZ im Norden. Bin total neidisch - will auch in Cape york fischen!!!

Bist Du da echt Ranger oder hast Du Dir den Titel selbst verliehen?  Wenn ja wie hast denn das gemacht? Brauchst Du noch Unterstuetzung irgendwie? 

Beste Gruesse & tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien*

Servus Rob, goiler Bericht. Freiheit pur.
Weiter so.


----------



## phirania (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien*

Willkommen hier im Board  Rob.|wavey:
Weiter so super Video.
Natur pur,da kommt Sehnsucht auf.:l


----------



## Rob der Ranger (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien*

Hallo Leute,
danke fuer eure netten Worte. Ich freue mich, wenn euch die Videos gefallen. Das Leben hier auf Cape York und das Arbeiten, Jagen und Fischen ist ein ein echtes Abenteuer fuer mich. Bin auch happy, dass mich die Aboriginals schaetzen und somit gehe ich oft mit ihnen zusammen in den Busch. 
Ansgar: ja ich bin ein echter Ranger und arbeite fuer Queensland Parks and Wildlife Service auf Cape York seit September 2013. 
Scabbers: es war ein Wallaby, genauer ein "Agile Wallaby", eine sehr haeufige Art hier auf Cape York. Hier im Busch sind sie sehr scheu und es ist nicht ganz leicht, sie zu schiessen. Das Gras ist sehr hoch (bis zu 2m in der Regenzeit) und der Busch ist sowieso sehr dicht. Sie sind immer auf der Hut vor den Dingos.
Gruesse, Rob


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien*

Hallo und welcome back ;-))

Schreib ruhig mehr ausm Busch und vom Wasser in Down under - bei mir schneits gerade ;-((

Da liest man sowas gerne..

Danke dafür..


----------



## JasonP (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angel- und Jagdtrip, Cape York Australien*

Herzlich Willkommen Rob,

super video! Gerne mehr davon


----------

